# gcc3 emergen

## derRichard

hallo!

ich hab gentoo 1.2 und wollt jetzt mal gcc3 testen aber wie kann ich den mit emerge(wenn geht) installieren?

mfg

richard

----------

## Tommex

Schau doch mal mit 

emerge rsync

emerge --update gcc --pretend 

was er für einen Vorschlag macht.

Allerdings musst du danach alle Programme neu compilieren ... und das kann dauern. Und du kannst nicht mehr auf deinen gcc 2.9x so einfach zurück ...also mit mal schnell testen is nichts  :Wink: 

Da gibt es ein skript mit dem Namen rmerge (sorry kann dir aber nicht mehr sagen woher) ... das sorgt dafür, dass alle bereits installierten pakete neu compiliert werden.

Bei mir hat das insgesamt fast 24h gedauert (PIII 700, 256Mb) und du brauchts Platz ... für die neuen Quellen und ca 600-700Mbs TMP Dateien.

Zum Glück bleiben deine KDE-Einstellungen und die Einstellungen im Verzeichnis etc unberührt. Evtl. änderungen per Hand/diff anschauen.

Gruß,

Tommex

----------

## derRichard

hallo!

wenn ich #emerge rsync und dann #emerge -pu gcc mache dann 

kommt nur der 2.95.3er gcc..

mfg

richard

----------

## gerry

siehe auch die antwort von sesc auf meine ähnliche frage wg. kde 3.1_beta1

"aber solange guck Dir einfach mal die Datei /usr/portage/profiles/package.mask 

an (Kommentiere mit Raute z.B. die KDE 3.1 Zeilen aus) "

also einfach nach dem verweis mit gcc suchen und den auskommentieren

----------

## Beforegod

Wenn Du GCC 3.1 verwenden willst musst Du folgende Schritte machen:

```

rm /etc/make.profile

ln -s /usr/portage/profiles/default-1.0-gcc3 /etc/make.profile

```

Danach ein emerge sync und UNBEDINGT ein emerge -e system.

Danach musst Du das ganze System neu übersetzen!

rmerge findest Du  hier

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=5667

----------

## Robelix

Wenn ich mir die ebuilds anschaue sehe ich, daß slots verwendet werden. Heißt das nicht, daß so ein 2.x und ein 3.x nebeneinander koexistieren können?

----------

